
Show HN: A Microfront End Framework Based on React - FlorianRappl
https://github.com/smapiot/piral
======
FlorianRappl
Hi everyone, we've worked quite hard on getting this off the ground in the
last months and now are close to having it all polished and production ready.

We already have some clients using this framework for their main applications
and they are quite happy with it.

We would love to get some more feedback (or even better: contributions) from
the community to give the whole approach a round finish.

Happy to answer any question!

------
mattbgates
Love the look.. it's gorgeous. Not quite into React, but definitely bookmarked
this for future reference.

